# Turbo Identification



## apexhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could identify this turbo, and also where i could get a rebuild kit.
top
.69
wy
left
19
right
32z21c


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks like a t22 size turbo from a TT 300zx. If that's the case, don't waste your time as they're frickin tiny.


----------



## apexhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

dont need a big turbo and the price was right


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

let's put it this way. All the work and parts you'll need to turbocharge your car, you might as well throw it away, because that turbo won't make near the difference you think it will. It's good for maybe 150whp, at best. 

Not needing a big turbo is one thing, but that thing is smaller than a T25. you're better off finding a T25 off an SR20 or DSM.

What do you plan on running it on?


----------



## apexhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

150whp is about my goal right now actually(more at a later date). and i am running it on a 4age motor.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ugh. Seriously, don't waste your time with this turbo. At least pick up a T25 which has greater potential. If you consider a T25 full of potential.


----------



## apexhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

well then what should i do with the two of them that i have, they are a little bulky for paper weights, i'm only out a very small ammount on them.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ebay 'em. That's why you're not out much on 'em, because they aren't that useable.


----------



## apexhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

i picked them up from a place cleaning house, they probably had been sitting there 5 years, what are they worth?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try $50 a piece to start I guess


----------

